# What equipment do I need to hook up 1 DVD player to 6 HDTV's ?



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

What equipment do I need to hook up 1 DVD player to 6 HDTV's ?
Like they do in bars.

Thanks
JD


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The method you choose depends on several factors (what type of cable runs to each tv location do you currently have, what type of input connections are available at each tv location, what type of output connection ois avalable on your "dvd player" as well as what picture quality your looking for at each location.

At any rate the easiest distribution method would simply be to use an rf modulator to convert the devices output (in this case your dvd player) into a usable channel that each tv could tune to. Your dvd player gets hooked to the modulator using compisite cables (red/white/yellow) and outputs as a coaxial connection to be hooked up to a amplifier and 6 way splitter (one output going to each TV). This can be combined with existing OTA antenna or cable feeds with a simply 2-way splitter/"combiner". As I mentioned, you'll want to add an adjustable amplifier since it will be split "6 Ways-To Sunday" so to speak.

The best methom in terms of piture quality would be to use a matrix switch such as this one (http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011310&p_id=8157&seq=1&format=2). This would allow you to have an HDMI digital connection to each TV which eliminates possible RF issues with interferance, etc.... This method is more costly; however allows for more flexibility as it has 2 switchable inputs connections is powered and gives as I mentioned digital picturer at each location (up to 8 output locations). You would need to have an HDMI run from the switch to each TV location.

Those are the 2 most common methods of connection for commercial aplpications as well as residential a/v distribution of a single component.


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Yoda for your input and the link. The hdmi cable is expensive. 4 - 75ft at $99 each.
2- 35 ft at $40 ea. both 24 AWG 

$132 switcher
$480 cable.
------
$612

salty


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Ideas:

Cables, adapters, switch >> HDMI-to-Ethernet adapter (prices vary based on supported cable length), with ethernet switch and Cat5E or Cat6 cables. Not sure if it will work, hopefully someone else can add some input as to viability of this option..it's a lot cheaper 

Go to monoprice dot com, look for following item#s in the search box (upper left side):

1. #8121 ($17.36 x 6 = $104.16 >> HDMI-to-Ethernet adapter -- up to 98ft)
2. #146 ($10.91 x 6 = $65.46 >> Cat5E cable -- 100ft)
3. #7857 ($25.11 >> 8 port 10/100/1000 ethernet switch)
4. cannot locate rca-to-ethernet adapter (for DVD player to ethernet switch), although there are some google listings for balun adapters to ethernet (RJ-45)..
5. Streaming media player (WD Live, Boxee, Roku, Sony, Slingbox) at any retailer (amazon is great for detailed reviews) should have the rca and ethernet connections built in..

Good luck!

-=K=-

ps: i don't have enough points to post links yet


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

You can not use an ethernet switch with this adapter. it is NOT an HDMI to Ethernet adapter. it is an HDMI to Cat5e/Cat6 adapter. it uses the same cable, not the ethernet signaling. 

so you would still need an HDMI "splitter"


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jdolby said:


> Thanks Yoda for your input and the link. The hdmi cable is expensive. 4 - 75ft at $99 each.
> 2- 35 ft at $40 ea. both 24 AWG
> 
> $132 switcher
> ...


You can find new 75' HDMI cables from $43 "buy it now" listings which includes shipping on Ebay or amazon.

You can find new 35' HDMI cables from $10.69 buy it now" listings which includes shipping on Ebay or amazon.

*So using the cables I found and the switch I listed, your price just went down to $325.38 TOTAL!*

*You could also use HDMI baluns (1 pr per TV) as well as some CAT5 or CAT6 cable to make the runs with 2 short HDMI cables per set and the switch I listed and come out even cheaper. (however there is more work involved as you must make or purchase the cat 5/6 cables as well as RJ45 ends and the crimping tool). Going this route also enables you to have IR control if you select a balun set with that functionality. This would allow control of the DVD player or other devices at each TV location even though the component is in a remote location.

Again if you want to go even cheaper there is the RF modulator option; but picture will suffer immensely compared to this scenario.


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

wow thanks 

got it!


----------

